# Some rather grusome fraud stories



## Ian (Aug 5, 2006)

Found the Wikipedia link on another forum, and found the stories quite shocking! Basically it is about the good old, I have 30 million USD to trasnfer into your bank account, email. As you will read people have been kidnapped, murdered and tortured in link to this email:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_fee_f...te-News24murder

Scary stuff!


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 26, 2006)

pardon?


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess you have never had any of the spam emails offering you several million dollars?


----------



## jellyflakes (Oct 7, 2006)

course i have


----------

